# What to do if you find a Coyote Den



## bwarren2

We have located a couple on our property. What should we do next?


----------



## miles58

Set up with a good rifle a few hundred yards off and start calling with coyote pup distress calls.  Whack 'em all.


----------



## dew38

open fire lol


----------



## Nicodemus

Let your conscience be your guide...


----------



## Capt Quirk

Just curious Nick, but what would your conscious tell you to do?


----------



## Nicodemus

Capt Quirk said:


> Just curious Nick, but what would your conscious tell you to do?





My conscience and me are real good friends, but I don`t kill helpless babies.


----------



## Capt Quirk

I knew I liked you


----------



## backwoodsjoe

Nicodemus said:


> My conscience and me are real good friends, but I don`t kill helpless babies.



X2....... I'm not a baby killer either.


----------



## deramey67

throw a roach fogger or two in their and shoot them all as they run out. just remember to


----------



## wshooks

objectivley speaking what difference does it make what age you kill them.....they are varmits and are detrimental to deer and small game. granted its not as sporty as havin one come to your predator call and wackin him from a 100yds away......in my opinion the only difference between killin one that hunts and killin one that gets fed is the game they hunt and kill while they are living.....so dead is dead be it 8weeks or 4yrs....only with the 8week old youre ahead a few more rabbits and deer fawns......in case you cant tell i really dont like coyotes


----------



## rdhood

Nicodemus said:


> My conscience and me are real good friends, but I don`t kill helpless babies.



I hope "babies" that you are not talking about "baby" coyotes, because that would be the biggest bunch of coyote squeeze I've read lately. 

So, if you found a litter of baby rats behind your refrigerator, you would .... what?   What about "baby" cockroaches?

The baby coyote you don't kill and let grow to adulthood will be killing baby deer, turkey, kittens, chickens, and whatever else it can get it's teeth into. So your unwillingness to kill the baby yote results in the death of other "babies".


----------



## Sargent

Napalm.


----------



## allenww

I got your back, Nick, but it is getting warm in here.


----------



## Capt Quirk

It is a critter that is just trying to survive, like you and any other critter. Unlike humans though, they don't just kill for killing's sake, only for food. That puts them up a notch above many humans.


----------



## Branchminnow

First of all yall need to back off Nick........although I do disagree with him on this one but he is a man who has earned the respect of many on this board......which is deserved.


That being said, yes I would eliminate future threats to my quail rabbit, deer population in a minute.


----------



## Paymaster

Branchminnow said:


> First of all yall need to back off Nick........although I do disagree with him on this one but he is a man who has earned the respect of many on this board......which is deserved.



Well said Branch. 

As to baby rats . If they are in my house they die. If they are in the wild they get a pass.


----------



## tbrown913

my first thought was blasting caps...  second was gasoline.  either way, Waste Em


----------



## pilot teacher

Gave some serious thought to this. I feel it depends on what I see in the scope. If they are just puppies and the parents are killed, the chances are the pups will not survive either. Probably would not kill the pups. But through the scope 100 or 300 hundred yards away it may be difficult to determine if they're pups, grow ups or full grown. I would let my conscience decide for me whether or not to squeeze the trigger at the time. BUT, my yote hunting should be that good.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

If I could figure out a way to kill every last one of them, I would.  I shot a female coyote that obviously still had pups (milk sacks were full) once.  I searched the area trying to find her den, but couldn't.  I fully intended to wipe it out if I could.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Ill take the pups! Raise em like they were my own,and release them into my neighbors yard. She has about 20 feral cats.


----------



## hevishot

Nicodemus said:


> My conscience and me are real good friends, but I don`t kill helpless babies.



don't like coyotes but feel the same way.....


----------



## fulldraw74

Branchminnow said:


> First of all yall need to back off Nick........although I do disagree with him on this one but he is a man who has earned the respect of many on this board......which is deserved.
> 
> 
> That being said, yes I would eliminate future threats to my quail rabbit, deer population in a minute.




Baby Killer!!!!


----------



## bwarren2

I personally have no issues killing a yote of any age. They have really hurt our deer and turkey population so why wait for a young one to grow up and kill something before you hunt it. It's not like they have respect for us. Yotes are so difficult to kill you can't waste any chance.


----------



## rdhood

No disrespect was intended.  Had Nic said "coyote pups look and remind me too much of dog pups for me to kill them" would have been okay.  Those of us that are dog lovers can understand that.  But coyotes, like feral cats in the U.S., have moved into the "pest" category. It is long since time that we realized that the cuddly immature forms of these animals grow up and terrorize environments that they were never supposed to exist in. Save a feral kitten, kill a song bird. To save coyote pups means that you *are* indirectly contributing to the deaths of other animals... animals that DO belong in Georgia's ecosystems.  To equate killing of coyote pups with "killing babies" is just plain misguided.


----------



## hevishot

now if I can SHOOT 'em and make a HUMANE kill then I would have no problem killing them (pups)...I just wouldn't ever kill anything by poison, gassing, "treble hooking" or some of the other ignorant suggestions I've read in dealing with coyotes...humane kill vs cruelty is pretty much the barometer for my conscience.


----------



## REDMOND1858

dont really care about coyotes too much. there aint enough of them around here to really worry about them, i hear them time to time hog hunting at night and i will admit, they  will run chills down your spine when you have no weapon anywhere around you, just a couple bulldogs. i have no problem killing them, i remember when i was younger they used to always get our chickens and they got a bullet, regardless or age or size.i guess it just depends on what kinda mood im in when i see them whether they get to live or not. now everyone saying  " they kill our deer". give me a break, the deer population isnt hurting a bit, if anything the coyotes need to take a few more out.


----------



## bwarren2

Redmond 1858, I can show you where they have killed our deer. Even a new UGA study shows yotes kill mature deer. Maybe not on your property but definitely on mine. Be thankful you don't have any problems.


----------



## shortround1

wshooks said:


> objectivley speaking what difference does it make what age you kill them.....they are varmits and are detrimental to deer and small game. granted its not as sporty as havin one come to your predator call and wackin him from a 100yds away......in my opinion the only difference between killin one that hunts and killin one that gets fed is the game they hunt and kill while they are living.....so dead is dead be it 8weeks or 4yrs....only with the 8week old youre ahead a few more rabbits and deer fawns......in case you cant tell i really dont like coyotes


whats the difference between taking young yotes and older yotes? the dens on our place get a large fogger tossed in and a shovel to cover the den, i hate yotes.


----------



## gunsaler111

that post about the 144 sparklers and tape comes to mind....


----------



## chase870

been known to kill deer with spots when I want real tender meat, guess a babby yote would be no problem, they try to kill my turkeys they die big, small ,babies etc. if it eats my turkeys it has to die


----------



## Buzz

dynamite...  

Just kidding about that, but I would do what miles58 suggested.


----------



## shortround1

well i guess that is about it, everyone hates yotes, while i dont like destroying nest, if game animal it is illegal. yotes is a different matter. thanks for parvo, it tries to keep the population in check.


----------



## deer slayer 82

If you know any trappers, they will trap and remove them from your property.


----------



## Rip Steele

REDMOND1858 said:


> dont really care about coyotes too much. there aint enough of them around here to really worry about them, i hear them time to time hog hunting at night and i will admit, they  will run chills down your spine when you have no weapon anywhere around you, just a couple bulldogs. i have no problem killing them, i remember when i was younger they used to always get our chickens and they got a bullet, regardless or age or size.i guess it just depends on what kinda mood im in when i see them whether they get to live or not. now everyone saying  " they kill our deer". give me a break, the deer population isnt hurting a bit, if anything the coyotes need to take a few more out.




 I hope this is a joke. I'm sure your smarter than this nonsence.


----------



## rdhood

I can't find the study, but here are a couple of observations from the study:



> In a patch of land in western South Carolina, USDA researcher John C. Kilgo monitored fawn predation from 2006 to 2008. His results showed that out of the 60 fawns observed, 44 died within eight weeks. Of those 44, 80 percent were either confirmed killed or likely killed by coyotes.
> 
> In Georgia, University of Georgia researchers Brett Howze and Robert Warren chose a 29,000-acre swath with a low fawn-to-doe ratio. They removed coyotes from one large study block and kept another block of similar habitat as a control. Fall camera data showed that fawn-to-doe ratios were more than 10 times larger in the area where coyotes were removed than in the control area.


----------



## goob

bwarren2 said:


> We have located a couple on our property. What should we do next?





Can I come to your property and play?????  PPPLLLLLEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

rdhood said:


> No disrespect was intended.  Had Nic said "coyote pups look and remind me too much of dog pups for me to kill them" would have been okay.  Those of us that are dog lovers can understand that.  But coyotes, like feral cats in the U.S., have moved into the "pest" category. It is long since time that we realized that the cuddly immature forms of these animals grow up and terrorize environments that they were never supposed to exist in. Save a feral kitten, kill a song bird. To save coyote pups means that you *are* indirectly contributing to the deaths of other animals... animals that DO belong in Georgia's ecosystems.  To equate killing of coyote pups with "killing babies" is just plain misguided.





I took no offense at your statement. 

I base my thoughts on the fact that for thousands of years, red wolves roamed this part of the country. They did not wipe out the deer, turkeys, or anything else. They simply did the job they were designed to do, which is be a predator, same as the coyote that has replaced it, is doin`. Sure coyotes are gonna take some fawns. That`s how they make a livin`, but they won`t get em all. Neither will bobcats. I see trailcam pics put on here, with coyotes totin` fawns, or fryin` size pieces of fawns, and see the uproar that accompanies it. Might as well accept it, this is how Nature operates, always has, always will. And it works purty well, till we try to meddle with it and make it better. The game birds and animals are not just for us, thye are part of the bigger scheme of things. If we could kill off all the predators, the results would be a mess that we could not get out of, in my opinion. And I don`t worry about coyotes takin` over down here anyway. Heartworms, parvo, and distemper will keep them in check. 

Now, I will kill a grown coyote given the chance when huntin`, done it before, and will do it again. But, I will not kill coyote puppies, whether with gas, poison, bullets, fire, chokin`, grinnin` em down, or whatever.

If that makes me less of a man, well, I reckon I can live with that fact. But that`s just the way I am.

Reverend Branchminner, thank you for the kind words. We will have an early mornin` breakfast and coffee, you and me, in a few short weeks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> I took no offense at your statement.
> 
> I base my thoughts on the fact that for thousands of years, red wolves roamed this part of the country. They did not wipe out the deer, turkeys, or anything else. They simply did the job they were designed to do, which is be a predator, same as the coyote that has replaced it, is doin`. Sure coyotes are gonna take some fawns. That`s how they make a livin`, but they won`t get em all. Neither will bobcats. I see trailcam pics put on here, with coyotes totin` fawns, or fryin` size pieces of fawns, and see the uproar that accompanies it. Might as well accept it, this is how Nature operates, always has, always will. And it works purty well, till we try to meddle with it and make it better. The game birds and animals are not just for us, thye are part of the bigger scheme of things. If we could kill off all the predators, the results would be a mess that we could not get out of, in my opinion. And I don`t worry about coyotes takin` over down here anyway. Heartworms, parvo, and distemper will keep them in check.
> 
> Now, I will kill a grown coyote given the chance when huntin`, done it before, and will do it again. But, I will not kill coyote puppies, whether with gas, poison, bullets, fire, chokin`, grinnin` em down, or whatever.
> 
> If that makes me less of a man, well, I reckon I can live with that fact. But that`s just the way I am.
> 
> Reverend Branchminner, thank you for the kind words. We will have an early mornin` breakfast and coffee, you and me, in a few short weeks.


 
Finally, the voice of reason....


----------



## ToLog

scooter1 said:


> Finally, the voice of reason....



they're not a part of this natural ecosystem, unless you want to change the rules? 

armadilloes, big snakes, coyotes, hogs, japanese honeysuckle, kudzu, privit, cockleburs, etc.

where is the boundary line?  if one exotic is OK, then why not ALL the others, also??

cherry Red Foxes are apparently under attack from coyote encroachment.  is this a problem or not?? 

why not semi-wild Zebras running loose on WMA's?  just asking.


----------



## Nicodemus

ToLog said:


> they're not a part of this natural ecosystem, unless you want to change the rules?
> 
> armadilloes, big snakes, coyotes, hogs, japanese honeysuckle, kudzu, privit, cockleburs, etc.
> 
> where is the boundary line?  if one exotic is OK, then why not ALL the others, also??
> 
> cherry Red Foxes are apparently under attack from coyote encroachment.  is this a problem or not??
> 
> why not semi-wild Zebras running loose on WMA's?  just asking.





Who is to say, or not to say, that the coyotes we have here now, are part red wolf? I don`t think that Redneck Bill Collector will mind me bringin` some of his thoughts into this. His observations on this subject are worth readin`. And very interestin`. It has sure made me take better notice of what they might be. And if so, it won`t be a bad thing. Just think how dull this place would be without a little excitement. 

I know this. I see no shortage of deer, turkeys, or any other critters down here in SW Georgia, and I am in the woods everyday, somewhere between the Alabama line, the Florida line, Ty Ty, and Smithville. That`s a purty big territory.


----------



## hawgrider1200

*r u sure?*



shortround1 said:


> well i guess that is about it, everyone hates yotes, while i dont like destroying nest, if game animal it is illegal. yotes is a different matter. thanks for parvo, it tries to keep the population in check.



Maybe I need to reread the regs on that, I thought I read that disturbing wildlife dens was illegal, I don't remember there being a distintion beween game animal and non-game animal. i will know fer sure tomorrow cuz I emailed the ranger.


----------



## ToLog

Nicodemus said:


> Who is to say, or not to say, that the coyotes we have here now, are part red wolf? I don`t think that Redneck Bill Collector will mind me bringin` some of his thoughts into this. His observations on this subject are worth readin`. And very interestin`. It has sure made me take better notice of what they might be. And if so, it won`t be a bad thing. Just think how dull this place would be without a little excitement.
> 
> I know this. I see no shortage of deer, turkeys, or any other critters down here in SW Georgia, and I am in the woods everyday, somewhere between the Alabama line, the Florida line, Ty Ty, and Smithville. That`s a purty big territory.



Nic, i don't know.  seems like it would be fruitful for a full-scale DNA study be performed (or updated) in relation to the captured/killed coyotes, and their DNA ancestry as revealed by post-modern day scientific methods?

it would be good to know how much Wolf-blood (if any) remains in todays coyote population.

but, all of that money and effort is but a slice of the whole story.  how about the other exotics, who do not test out?   do they stay, or do they get removed?  and, if the choice or decision is made for removal, who accomplishes it, the licensed hunters, or gov't contractors???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ToLog said:


> Nic, i don't know. seems like it would be fruitful for a full-scale DNA study be performed (or updated) in relation to the captured/killed coyotes, and their DNA ancestry as revealed by post-modern day scientific methods?
> 
> it would be good to know how much Wolf-blood (if any) remains in todays coyote population.
> 
> but, all of that money and effort is but a slice of the whole story. how about the other exotics, who do not test out? do they stay, or do they get removed? and, if the choice or decision is made for removal, who accomplishes it, the licensed hunters, or gov't contractors???


 
Mother Nature. Animals have been migrating, just as humans have, since the beginning of time. Who are we to determine what is best for the future balance of the ecology? Everytime man has done what he thought was best he just messed it up more.

Now as far as plants are concerned, those were brought in, not migrated. That is a different issue.


----------



## Nicodemus

ToLog said:


> Nic, i don't know.  seems like it would be fruitful for a full-scale DNA study be performed (or updated) in relation to the captured/killed coyotes, and their DNA ancestry as revealed by post-modern day scientific methods?
> 
> it would be good to know how much Wolf-blood (if any) remains in todays coyote population.
> 
> but, all of that money and effort is but a slice of the whole story.  how about the other exotics, who do not test out?   do they stay, or do they get removed?  and, if the choice or decision is made for removal, who accomplishes it, the licensed hunters, or gov't contractors???




I personally like to see all the other exotics get gone, but I don`t have a clue how they would accomplish this. I do know for a fact that I would not want the government involved. The government aint got enough sense to pour water out of a boot, with the directions wrote on the heel.
As far as the coyotes go, we have been tryin` to wipe them out since the first livestock man set foot on the continent. Not only have we failed miserably, but they have thrived. Coyotes and cockroaches will be here long after we are gone.


----------



## ToLog

scooter1 said:


> Mother Nature. Animals have been migrating, just as humans have, since the beginning of time. Who are we to determine what is best for the future balance of the ecology? Everytime man has done what he thought was best he just messed it up more.
> 
> Now as far as plants are concerned, those were brought in, not migrated. That is a different issue.



Good points, all.  just saw an interesting article the other day in relation to Argentine Ants.

there's a global colony, or almost.  they all relate to each other, as family.  all because mankind helped their migration across the globe.

i know we're far away from coyotes in Georgia, and the original Red Wolves, but heh, it's interesting anyways.

DNA testing and research can and will reveal much, if it can be properly funded.


----------



## siberian1

Lets all focus our attention and efforts on killing all the Fire Ants!!!  I have plenty in a pasture if anyone wants to hunt them!!!


----------



## Buck Trax

Importing of coyotes into the southeast by fox hunters (bc of decreasing fox #'s they started hunting yotes) was primarily responsible for the coyote populations we have here today. If you'd like I give you a link to scientific literature that says so.


----------



## Buck Trax

Just pm me.


----------



## Toxic

If you kill off all your coyotes in your area, then you stand a chance of a smaller weaker buck breeding and spreading his weaker genes into the herd, same for your turkey. The coyotes may be helping the quality of the game we have. I for one think it takes more of a man to hunt fair chase than to stand over a coyote den and kill some young pups.


----------



## miles58

Nicodemus said:


> Now, I will kill a grown coyote given the chance when huntin`, done it before, and will do it again. But, I will not kill coyote puppies, whether with gas, poison, bullets, fire, chokin`, grinnin` em down, or whatever.
> 
> If that makes me less of a man, well, I reckon I can live with that fact. But that`s just the way I am.



Nic,

I used to think kind of the same way.  Didn't hunt them when they might have pups dependent on parents.  Came to the position varmints is varmints and decided killing them whenever is just fine.  Never could figure a way to decide when it was wrong to shoot a young varmint.  No hesitation now, they all get shot all the time.  If I caught a coyote carrying a pup with it's eyes still shut they'd both get shot.  

If that makes me less of a man, well, I reckon I can live with that fact. But that`s just the way I am.   At least now anyway.  They're just part of an undesirable population.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

If Judge Sonia Sotomayor is appointed to the SCOTUS then it won't matter. We won't have guns to hunt with and the coyotes will be the primary predators here helping to maintain the balance.


----------



## Mark K

Don't know about killing the pups - yeah I'm a wuss. They look too much like little puppies. Now baby rattlers don't get a pass. Walked into a mess of them one time and didn't leave until them and mom were dead.


----------



## Branchminnow

fulldraw74 said:


> Baby Killer!!!!



that would be me......I kilt a mess of stinking rats the other day!!!

Got momma too, when she cut out across the field after bush hogging the front pasture! not gotta worry about them eating my maters nor getting into the house to chew on toes!!!


----------



## Branchminnow

REDMOND1858 said:


> dont really care about coyotes too much. there aint enough of them around here to really worry about them, i hear them time to time hog hunting at night and i will admit, they  will run chills down your spine when you have no weapon anywhere around you, just a couple bulldogs. i have no problem killing them, i remember when i was younger they used to always get our chickens and they got a bullet, regardless or age or size.i guess it just depends on what kinda mood im in when i see them whether they get to live or not. now everyone saying  " they kill our deer". give me a break, the deer population isnt hurting a bit, if anything the coyotes need to take a few more out.



Seen any quail lately?


----------



## Branchminnow

siberian1 said:


> Lets all focus our attention and efforts on killing all the Fire Ants!!!  I have plenty in a pasture if anyone wants to hunt them!!!


----------



## siberian1

Branchminnow said:


> Seen any quail lately?



I blame the loss of quail on the Housecat!!


----------



## auwalker24

siberian1 said:


> I blame the loss of quail on the Housecat!!



Loss of quail is one of my greates concerns as i was brought up learning the tradtion and great pleasure of quail hunting around fitzgerald and south ga and middle ga with my grandad and dad.  I think the loss is due to number 1, pesticides and loss of habitat, etc. Number 2 a very close second fire ants, raccoons and opossums and number 3, house cats and the absence of education.


----------



## siberian1

auwalker24 said:


> Loss of quail is one of my greates concerns as i was brought up learning the tradtion and great pleasure of quail hunting around fitzgerald and south ga and middle ga with my grandad and dad.  I think the loss is due to number 1, pesticides and loss of habitat, etc. Number 2 a very close second fire ants, raccoons and opossums and number 3, house cats and the absence of education.



I hate fire ants!!!


----------



## jonkayak

Nicodemus said:


> I took no offense at your statement.
> 
> I base my thoughts on the fact that for thousands of years, red wolves roamed this part of the country. They did not wipe out the deer, turkeys, or anything else. They simply did the job they were designed to do, which is be a predator, same as the coyote that has replaced it, is doin`. Sure coyotes are gonna take some fawns. That`s how they make a livin`, but they won`t get em all. Neither will bobcats. I see trailcam pics put on here, with coyotes totin` fawns, or fryin` size pieces of fawns, and see the uproar that accompanies it. Might as well accept it, this is how Nature operates, always has, always will. And it works purty well, till we try to meddle with it and make it better. The game birds and animals are not just for us, thye are part of the bigger scheme of things. If we could kill off all the predators, the results would be a mess that we could not get out of, in my opinion. And I don`t worry about coyotes takin` over down here anyway. Heartworms, parvo, and distemper will keep them in check.
> 
> Now, I will kill a grown coyote given the chance when huntin`, done it before, and will do it again. But, I will not kill coyote puppies, whether with gas, poison, bullets, fire, chokin`, grinnin` em down, or whatever.
> 
> If that makes me less of a man, well, I reckon I can live with that fact. But that`s just the way I am.
> 
> Reverend Branchminner, thank you for the kind words. We will have an early mornin` breakfast and coffee, you and me, in a few short weeks.




Well said!!!!! 

I wouldn't kill the pups either. Next year is a different story though. Also all this about the coyotes hurting the deer pop. please. It's the deers only natural predator in Ga. Sure a bear or gator might get one from time to time but thats rare. Until the coyotes showed up a deers greatest fear was crossing the road.


----------



## shortround1

rdhood said:


> I can't find the study, but here are a couple of observations from the study:


ray charles could see that coming!


----------



## bobman

the number one predator of turkeys is raccoons , coyotes eat raccoons

cats and fox eat quail, coyotes dont eat quail but they kill cats and fox

coyotes do kill deer and we are overrun with deer, the whole country is and its all also coyote range


----------



## Toxic

To late Bobman, they have already tried to blame everything on raccoon and fox already....its the coyote turn...


----------



## BCAPES

*Funniest thing I have read in a while*

the imagery that I get is killing me.  My side hurts.  Thanks for the laugh!



deramey67 said:


> throw a roach fogger or two in their and shoot them all as they run out. just remember to


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

I still ain't over seein' Nic "grinnin' em down".  Now that would be interesting.  Seriously though I believe the deer will be fine.  We just get ticked over seeing a yote dragging a fawn to the pups.  It's all emotion.  I will kill a grown yote though, and if you kill the mom the pups will probably die.


----------



## Browtine

I've never killed a yote pup... because I've never seen one.


----------



## catch-n-tie

kill the adults and the puppies will starve,i would rather shoot them all..puppies first


----------



## shortround1

Nicodemus said:


> Let your conscience be your guide...


i guess i am bent or something, i go back to camp, get a shovel, can of room fogger, toss the bomb in and cover up the hole. i hate yotes and will go to any extreme to take them!


----------



## Nicodemus

shortround1 said:


> i guess i am bent or something, i go back to camp, get a shovel, can of room fogger, toss the bomb in and cover up the hole. i hate yotes and will go to any extreme to take them!




To each his own...


----------



## AmericanBorn57

Is it really a debate? They aren't fawns. They aren't quail chicks. They aren't even pigs - they are yote pups. It really is only a question of if you kill anything anyway - and if you do - kill them quickly and humanely as possible. Yote pups are cute - so are kittens and I don't have much use for them either considering the damage they do to our quail. It really is a matter of choosing between seeing how effective your new .17 HMR pistol is and whether or not you want to try you hand at calling.


----------



## cetacea

Y'all need to read the thread "Help small dog gone with no trace".  There's no doubt that a coyote didn't take the dog.  I've heard of coyotes taking small dogs when owners were walking them on a leash.  As a small dog owner, I feel bad for the lady that lost her pet and I'll kill every coyote I see.


----------



## Toxic

Everyone who bragged about dropping bug bombs in a den and so forth need to turn to page 14 of the 2009-2010 Georgia hunting season and regulations page, look at the unlawful activities section and read the 14th activity that is deemed unlawful. You got it, so lets read back a few posts to see who confessed to breaking the law. The one thing everyone needs to remember, you may own the land, but the wildlife belongs to the state of Georgia.


----------



## Toxic

Over a hundred views since I posted about where you can find the laws on disturbing dens. funny thing is no one wants to post any crap about bug bombs and killing puppies...


----------



## Lamont

Smoke bombs work better than bug bombs


----------



## J_Lloyd

so are we


----------



## rustydog

I see both sides.. Best dog I have ever owned was a boxer and she killed yotes for fun she would chase em down and kill them plain and simple and she loved it. One day she came home and was all but dead and we spent thousands putting her back together and months later where the infection was cancer set up eventually killing her. 
That being said if you dont kill every last one of them call me I own a Foxpro Fury and if it can be called in with it I will kill it bottom line I have a pure hatred for those mangy animals and have seen them kill for pure sport not just to eat. 
If you met someone who was going to rob you would you wait for them to rob you before you pulled your gun? do a little preventive maintenance for all of us


----------



## tullisfireball

shakey gizzard said:


> Ill take the pups! Raise em like they were my own,and release them into my neighbors yard. She has about 20 feral cats.



Finally found a use for them!


----------



## Toxic

More food for thought, ever wonder why the father north you go, the deer get bigger ??? I know why, Its in the genetics of the deer. The bigger deer come from more predators, they have coyotes, wolves, black bear, brown bear, grizzly bear, and mountain lion. This high level of predators has weened out the weak and small. So go ahead and kill off all the deer predators we have here. You will actually be helping harm your deer by over population.
In doing this the larger deer will die first from lack of food. Do the math or just keep making your deer smaller. I would suggest not trying to eliminate the yote, just keep them in check around urban areas. I hunt them and shoot them all the time, but I also know what they can do for me.


----------



## 706th1

just take pictures whatever you decide


----------



## Steve Thompson

This is why we need licenced people who could go in and eliminate every yote on your property over night.  Of course you would have to have it done once a year however it would be worth it.


----------



## Henpecked

auwalker24 said:


> Loss of quail is one of my greates concerns as i was brought up learning the tradtion and great pleasure of quail hunting around fitzgerald and south ga and middle ga with my grandad and dad.  I think the loss is due to number 1, pesticides and loss of habitat, etc. Number 2 a very close second fire ants, raccoons and opossums and number 3, house cats and the absence of education.



Fire ants may well be #1 on the list.   You can't sit a dead dove on the ground for 30 seconds in some places before it is covered with the things.


----------



## BuckHunter 34

rdhood said:


> No disrespect was intended.  Had Nic said "coyote pups look and remind me too much of dog pups for me to kill them" would have been okay.  Those of us that are dog lovers can understand that.  But coyotes, like feral cats in the U.S., have moved into the "pest" category. It is long since time that we realized that the cuddly immature forms of these animals grow up and terrorize environments that they were never supposed to exist in. Save a feral kitten, kill a song bird. To save coyote pups means that you *are* indirectly contributing to the deaths of other animals... animals that DO belong in Georgia's ecosystems.  To equate killing of coyote pups with "killing babies" is just plain misguided.



x2 very well stated


----------



## Killdee

Interesting conversation all, most likely by the time you go back the den will be moved if you did much to leave your scent nearby. I dont believe I have ever seen anything close to a yote pup, they have all been purdy much grown.


----------



## theroaddog

I think most biologist will agree that the quail decline is being caused by a many different factors including predators but over predation is not very high on the list. 
loss of habitat/ changes in agricultural practices are the greatest concern. Most fields do not have overgrown brushy fence rows any more,large cooperate farms plant huge fields of a single crop instead of a patchwork of crops divided by fence rows,   people are afraid to use prescribed burns due to the possibility of lawsuits, loss of farm land to pine plantations that often leave little room for herbaceous growth (although pines can be managed for excellent quail habitat). loss of habitat to development.
I know this is kind of off topic but a few people keep bringing quail up. That is not to say that unchecked predation is helping the birds but you have to see the big picture.


----------



## gin house

nic,  i see things the same as you.  anybody with a pulse should have a problem killing a baby animal.  to me i couldnt even consider killing a doe with fawn but know of people who will, to each their own but its a waste of time and would make me feel like crap to do so.  whats the challenge?????  some people are different, i think to get a hunting licence you should have to do more than pay money, you should have to show your competent enough to use them.... lol.... na, but its a thought.   whatever floats your boat, you have to  sleep with it, not me.  nic, i respect your opinions, theres just some that all they know is pullin a trigger at every opportunityk,,, thats the kind i dont like huntin withl.


----------



## Alan in GA

*I've not read all the posts but....*

what I've always wanted to do is put up a  trail camera to see just what the yotes do carry to the den. I've seen the pictures of them with wadded up fawns in their jaws entering the dens.
I'd like to see what the yotes are doing at MY hunting area....then I'd take them out if I could....kill them.


----------



## 686wheelman

deramey67 said:


> throw a roach fogger or two in their and shoot them all as they run out. just remember to[/QUOTE


----------



## Cabinetman

*This may be a stupid question but*

What's a coyote den look like??? I have several dug out holes in the ground on my lease and was wondering what made them.


----------



## Bravo2020

Toxic said:


> More food for thought, ever wonder why the father north you go, the deer get bigger ??? I know why, Its in the genetics of the deer. The bigger deer come from more predators, they have coyotes, wolves, black bear, brown bear, grizzly bear, and mountain lion. This high level of predators has weened out the weak and small. So go ahead and kill off all the deer predators we have here. You will actually be helping harm your deer by over population.
> In doing this the larger deer will die first from lack of food. Do the math or just keep making your deer smaller. I would suggest not trying to eliminate the yote, just keep them in check around urban areas. I hunt them and shoot them all the time, but I also know what they can do for me.



So your telling me that the deer in Iowa are on average 50-70lbs plus heavier because they have bigger predators? What about the miles and miles of corn and soybean fields? What about the colder climate? BTW I think we have a much higher bear population here. And our deer are still smaller.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

shoot the adults, take the little fellas home and feed them if they  grow up to be big coyotes, then take them out turn loose and blast away. see no guilty conscience.


----------



## MisterClean

They can eat all the wild critters they manage to catch, but I have a feeling they catch and eat our other animal friends; Fido and Garfield.  I can't stand for that!


----------



## thurston1979

Im going to go with the TEN COMMANDMENTS of the Native Americans. "Treat the earth and all that dwell within it with respect!  In other words one day when man has wiped out all food supply, Coyotes might be the only thing left, oh wait nevermind none of them left either. I know i cant change peoples way of thinking, but why are some people just hung up on KILL EM, KILL EM ALL!!!!


----------



## moodman

You guys crack me up!


----------



## deerhunter09

Bravo2020 said:


> So your telling me that the deer in Iowa are on average 50-70lbs plus heavier because they have bigger predators? What about the miles and miles of corn and soybean fields? What about the colder climate? BTW I think we have a much higher bear population here. And our deer are still smaller.



  Ever stop to consider that it might be because there are many more human hunters in the woods here in the south?
  Having spent many years in the midwest, I could hunt all day and never see another hunter.
  There are certainly more Mountain Lions there also.
  Just food for thought.


----------



## deerhunter09

thurston1979 said:


> Im going to go with the TEN COMMANDMENTS of the Native Americans. "Treat the earth and all that dwell within it with respect!  In other words one day when man has wiped out all food supply, Coyotes might be the only thing left, oh wait nevermind none of them left either. I know i cant change peoples way of thinking, but why are some people just hung up on KILL EM, KILL EM ALL!!!!



  AS a person with a Native American heritage, I agree with you.


----------



## Gunner20110

wshooks said:


> objectivley speaking what difference does it make what age you kill them.....they are varmits and are detrimental to deer and small game. granted its not as sporty as havin one come to your predator call and wackin him from a 100yds away......in my opinion the only difference between killin one that hunts and killin one that gets fed is the game they hunt and kill while they are living.....so dead is dead be it 8weeks or 4yrs....only with the 8week old youre ahead a few more rabbits and deer fawns......in case you cant tell i really dont like coyotes



i agree completley


----------



## Kendallbearden

hand grenade


----------



## Quickbeam

Toxic said:


> More food for thought, ever wonder why the father north you go, the deer get bigger ??? I know why, Its in the genetics of the deer. The bigger deer come from more predators, they have coyotes, wolves, black bear, brown bear, grizzly bear, and mountain lion. This high level of predators has weened out the weak and small. So go ahead and kill off all the deer predators we have here. You will actually be helping harm your deer by over population.
> In doing this the larger deer will die first from lack of food. Do the math or just keep making your deer smaller. I would suggest not trying to eliminate the yote, just keep them in check around urban areas. I hunt them and shoot them all the time, but I also know what they can do for me.



hmmm... I tend to think that deer are larger in the north because the larger body has a smaller surface area to volume ratio which is more effecient at maintaining the body heat necessary to survive the colder winters.  But's that's just me.... and some other folks.


----------



## Wesbird2

Texas has lots of Coyotes and even more deer 
Coyotes are not the problem.
Man is look at all the habitat that has been bulldozed down
More deer are killed by car's then coyotes who drives the cars 
never seen a coyote drive 
blame the blamer


----------



## 24point

Coyotes a Coyote! If I see the Coyote its a dead Coyote


----------



## Steve Thompson

Kill'em - If you found a rats nest in your pantry, what do you do with the babies? Go ahead, say it, you know what, you'll sling'em out the back door..


----------



## MFOSTER

I would just cover it up to keep someone from falling in it and hope they were not in it then you have done your good deed 4 the day u may have saved a small childs life its like covering up a abandoned well


----------

